

Reverse Engineered Chuckie Egg - with ascii and 3D renderers - chippy
https://github.com/pbrook/Chuckie-Egg

======
arctangent
I was fortunate enough to see Paul's excellent presentation on OpenGL at WYLUG
[1] recently and there was a definite wow factor when he rotated the game to
show us the 3d version.

[1] <http://www.wylug.org.uk/>

